# ارجوا المساعدة في جهاز الانفرانتر



## الذهب123 (30 أغسطس 2007)

لدي بيت ريفي بعيد عن الطاقة الكهربائية واريد تشغيل المنزل على الانفرانتر ووجدة في السوق نوع يعطي 1000 وات والبيت يحتاج الى 5000 وات لكي يعمل بكل طاقتة وانا الان سوف اشتري عدد 5 جهاز انفرانتر و 5 بطاريات وايضا شاحن بطارية قوتة 75 امبير المطلوب هو كيف يتم ربط الاجهزة والبطاريات للحصول على 5000 وات لتشغيل المنزل 
ارجوا الرد السريع وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم أخ // الذهب 123

و بعد . فلا أعتقد أنها طريقة مجدية أن تشتري خمسة أجهزة و تقوم بتوصيلها هكذا
فبهذه الطريقة ستضطر إلى شراء خمس بطاريات و خمسة شواحن و أيضاً خمسة أجهزة عاكس !!!!

الأفضل البحث عن جهاز عاكس ممكن أن يعطي قدرة 5 كيلو واط كما تريد .. لأن هذا أقل تكلفة بكثير 

و لكن عموماً .. إن كنت قد اشتريت كما قلت و أنتا الآن مضطر إلى توصيلها فالتوصيل سيكون شبيهاً بطريق التوصيل على التوازي ... أي أنك ستحاول حصر كمية الأجهزة عندك في المنزل التي ستعمل على 1 كيلو واط (1000 واط) و ستجعلها تعمل على وحدة واحدة من الوحدات الخمس التي اشتريتها

كل وحدة ستعطيك كيلو واط ..

التوصيل : من الإنفيرتر إلى البطارية و من ثم إلى الشاحن .. و من الشاحن الخط الراجع إلى البطارية كي تكتمل الدائرة // دائرة الشحن . و من ثم الخط الأخير الباقي هو من الإنفيرتر إلى الأجهزة التي تريد استعمالها على الوحدة .. أي من الإنفيرتر إلى الجهاز الكهربي .. فقط

و اللــه تعالى أعلم

و حاول كما قلت لك أخي الكريم البحث عن جهاز آخر يعطيك طاقة أفضل أفضل لك من شراء خمس وحدات

و إن كنت في بلد عربي لا يعاني من احتلال أو مضايقات على الحدود و المعابر كما يحصل عندنا في فلسطين و عند إخواننا في العراق فيمكنك شراء الجهاز عن طريق الإنترنت . و إن كنت تريد فسأبحث لك عن جهاز مناسب عن طريق الإنترنت !

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## الذهب123 (31 أغسطس 2007)

نعم اخي العزيز انا من السعودية ارجوا مساعدتي حيث انا لم اشتري الاجهزة بشكل فعلي ولكن قلة لصاحب المحل سوف استشير اهل المشورة ثم اعود اليك وهذا انا استشرت اهل العلم والخير ارجوا افادتي بجهاز افضل وارخص وان يكون عملي 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 أغسطس 2007)

لا بد من مراجعة احدى الشركات الموجودة في السعودية للمساعدة لان المنتجات المتوفرة تختلف من مكان لاخر 

ذكرت اسماء شركات عربية سابقا في الرابط التالي


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21147


----------



## الذهب123 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ردو على ارجوكم


----------



## j56114 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

هذه الطريقة فاشلة عمليآ وغير مجدية أي لايمكن شحن اليطارية وتزويد المنزل بالطاقة في نفس الوقت ولكن هناك البديل بإمكانك شحن البطارية بتصميم توربين هوائي يقوم بتحريك مولد 12فولت مثل اللي في السيارة طبعا فكر كيف وأبحث حتى تستفيد وتفيد و أختار البطارية والمولد بعناية والله الموفق أخوك أبوعلي . ولاتنسى تبلغنا أول بأول التطورات حتى نناقشها في المنتدى لنصل لأفضل نتيجة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ ذهب 123

تحية طيبة .

تقول  لدي بيت ريفي بعيد عن الطاقة الكهربائية 

كيف ستشحن البطاريات لغرض الأستخدام .

لابد ان هناك طاقة كهربائية بديلة لشحن البطاريات .

انتظر جوابك لكي اكمل حديثي .

رمضان كريم .

البغدادي


----------



## الذهب123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير
لقد بحثت في السوق عن الاغراض التالية ووجدت الاتي:
-بطارية قوتها 150 امبير 
- دينمو سيارة واختر دينمو شاحنة كبيرة يقوم بتغذية بطاريتين 150 امبير
-وجدت انفنيتر يعطي 1000 وات 
- كما وجدت محرك يعمل على البطارية يلزمة 100 وات للحركة 
الان فكرة في التالي :
-اقوم بشراء 2 جهاز انفرتنر قوتهما 2000 وات وهو مايحتاجة المنزل في غير الذروة.
-اقوم بوصلهما على التوالي مع بطاريتين 150 امبير 
-اقوم بوصل الدينمو على البطاتريتين وايضا يقون بتشغيل المحرك الذي بدورة يقوم بتحريك الدينمو ليشحن البطاريتين وبهاذا اكون قد شحنة البطارية وتقوم البطارية بتغذية الانفريتر وهكذا 
ارجوا ان تكون المعلومة قد وصلت ارجوا افادتي باقصى سرعة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الذهب 123 .

تحية طيبة .

لايمكن ربط جهازي العاكس فيما بينهما على التوالي مطلقا لاسباب فنية .

دع كل منها يعمل بذاته ليقوم بتشغيل نصف الوحدات والثاني للنصف الثاني .

وشي اخر هل تقصد بأدارة الداينمو بواسطة محرك احتراق داخلي صغير لشحن البطاريات؟

انتظر جوابك .

البغدادي .:56:


----------



## الذهب123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على مرورك
اقصد بالمحرك الذي يعمل ببطارية السيارة او اي محرك صغير سوف اعطيك مثال 
هل تعرف محرك ماكينة الخياطة ؟
سوف يكون مثلة تماما ويكون مربوط مع الدينمو بسير صغير كما في السيارة 
وشكرا


----------



## الذهب123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا الشكل يوضح الفكرة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الذهب 123 .

العملية خاطئة علميا .

يجب الأستعانة بمحرك احتراق داخلي لأدارة الداينمو والأفضل اقتصاديا مولد كهرباء صغير جاهزة لتغذية

شاحن بطارية تعمل بفولتية 220 فولت .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الذهب 123 .

العملية خاطئة علميا .

يجب الأستعانة بمحرك احتراق داخلي لأدارة الداينمو والأفضل اقتصاديا مولد كهرباء صغير جاهزة 

لتغذية شاحن بطارية تعمل بفولتية 220 فولت .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## الذهب123 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك يالبغدادي سوف ابحث عن المولد المذكور


----------



## alsane (21 أكتوبر 2007)

I suggest to use solar energy by charging the battries and use them to run the house day or night I think this the best way becouse we have long day in arab countries


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ahakem_eng (17 مارس 2008)

الاخ الذهب 
لا اعتقد ان هذه الطريقة لشحن البطاريات صحيحة 
ولابد من مصدر اخر لشحن البطاريات 
وحسب القانون القائل ( الطاقة لا تفنى ولاتستحدث من العدم ولكن يمكن تحويلها من شكل الى اخر) .
وما دام البيت ريفي فيمكن شحن البطاريات ياستخدام الخلايا الشمسية او تربينات الرياح.
وشكرا


----------

